

Reactionaries in Space: Interstellar celebrates frontier expansion - samclemens
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2014/12/interstellar-review/

======
samclemens
I'm not a big fan of this article personally (I loved Interstellar), but I do
think it makes a decent larger point about science fiction narratives
replicating 19th century frontier/imperial mentalities. Somewhat analogous to
this article on imperialism and Star Trek:

[http://theappendix.net/issues/2014/7/futures-on-
demand](http://theappendix.net/issues/2014/7/futures-on-demand)

